# Post Nup



## mack25 (Apr 6, 2013)

Any men here who have had an unfaithful wife ever done a post Nup agreement? Something along the lines of that if there is an infidelity again she would on get partial child support and no alimony. Wonder if anyone has done in past and how it was received. I do believe that nothing will ever happen again but I see no reason not to protect my financial assets given I'm gone if anything happens again.


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yea dont believe it won't happen again. Every serial cheater started with one before they went on to 2. 

The problem with these things is it's obvious you can't know for sure, and your judgement (like mine) is flawed when it comes to who is untrustworthy or not. So if we can't trust our judgement, how can we legally protect ourselves? 

Yea, talk to a lawyer and get it done. It's a smart move. It's something we all should have done to begin with.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

I doubt a post nup will get you out of paying full child support.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

mack25 said:


> Any men here who have had an unfaithful wife ever done a post Nup agreement? Something along the lines of that if there is an infidelity again she would on get partial child support and no alimony. Wonder if anyone has done in past and how it was received. I do believe that nothing will ever happen again but I see no reason not to protect my financial assets given I'm gone if anything happens again.


I believe child support can't be touched in a post nup. It's about the children well being, not he parents.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

If you do a post--nup---MAKE SURE SHE SIGNS A DURESS CLAUSE ( she was under no duress when she agreed to/signed the post--nup)

W/out the duress clause, a good atty, would have her claim she was under duress, and the judge will toss the post--nup


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Or, she gets her own legal consult before signing.


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

assign you as primary as part of the post-nup. Then she has to pay you child support!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I want the TV.


----------



## mack25 (Apr 6, 2013)

I misspoke about child support, I'm 100% on board on that, not going to let this affect the kids. I just don't want her getting a free ride if she decides to act again.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

mack25 said:


> Any men here who have had an unfaithful wife ever done a post Nup agreement? Something along the lines of that if there is an infidelity again she would on get partial child support and no alimony. Wonder if anyone has done in past and how it was received. I do believe that nothing will ever happen again but I see no reason not to protect my financial assets given I'm gone if anything happens again.


No. But I wish I had!!. It would have made this second go around much smoother and faster. Live and learn.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Does she have a job or is she a SAHM?

If she's not working...She MUST get a job. This will DRASTICALLY improve the child support issue and frankly she'll need one anyway if something did happen.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

she can't sign away child support.

I would do it...Just privately realize it may not hold up... But that doesn't mean it won't hold up and doesnt mean it isn't a sign of her remorse and doesnt mean she does not think it will hold up.


----------

